# Sefko: Mavs shopped Dampier at deadline.



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/misc/chat/stories/060205dnspomavschat.2d5a4af42.html*

*



bigblue: Do you see any scenario in which the Mavericks trade Dampier?
Eddie Sefko: It's a little-known fact that the Mavericks quietly shopped Dampier before the trade deadline. Thought they had a deal, too. Now, his value is even lower. But we've learned in the past that this team can trade anybody. Nothing is out of the ordinary. But it will take swallowing their egos and admitting Dampier was a huge, $70-mil mistake. Bottom line, I think he'll be here next October. 
Jason Lustig: What do you think is the overall opinion of Devin Harris within the Mavs organization? I heard Avery on some local talk shows after the season and he said Devin needed to develop into a capable backup first and then 2 or 3 years down the road they would look at him as a starter. That didn't sound too promising and Avery also gushed about Jason Terry and stated unequivocally that he was his guy at PG. What are your thoughts on the PG situation for next year and beyond?
Eddie Sefko: They are either taking the pressure off Harris or unsure that his upside is as high as some people think it is, myself included. If Harris works hard in the off-season, there's no reason why he can't take a step forward. He made a lot of mistakes last season, but rookies are supposed to do that. If this guy doesn't become a starter within the next couple years, then the No. 5 pick was wasted, particularly when you see players like Josh Smith and J.R. Smith who were taken lower doing some nice things. 

Nick Rowder: What are the moves the Mavericks need to make in the offseason? I for one am pretty happy with the make up of this team, and would like to see things stay the same as much as possible. I would even be in favor of signing Alan Henderson and Darrell Armstrong again because they offer good veteren quality off the bench.
Eddie Sefko: The only flaw with keeping everything intact is that you can bank on San Antonio and Phoenix working to get better in the off-season. If the Mavericks stand completely still, they will fall behind further. If I were GM, I'd certainly see if Dampier has any value on the trade front and find a way to free up the logjam at the 2-3 positions. This year, the Mavs needed those guys because of injuries. But if they are healthy next season, it could get dicey regarding playing time. I'd also look for a Samuel Dalembert or Steven Hunter or Tyson Chandler to give them some athleticism at center. But those guys will not come cheap. Not even Hunter, who was a bit player much of the year for Phoenix. 

Ted Cajacob: Just wondered about your feelings about Finley. He just does not appear to be the All-Star player during playoffs as he is during the season.
Eddie Sefko: This is the key question of the off-season. Finley doesn't want to be a sixth man. He still sees himself as a starter. But there is a pile of evidence working against him. Personally, he should be shoved into a backup role and left there. Yes, it will bruise his ego at first, but the long-term benefit for the team would be worth it. Plus, Finley would adapt and might figure out that he could be every bit the sixth man that Vinnie Johnson was for Detroit in their earlier glory years. 

Michael Bond: What, if anything, should Avery Johnson learn from watching tapes of the Spurs - Suns series?
Eddie Sefko: He should learn to be thankful the Mavericks didn't beat the Suns. It would have been even uglier for them against the Spurs. 

Bob Parker: DJ seems to have great athletic ability. Is his development up to him mostly, or do the Mavs use some kind of intensive program? His potential is better than Pod's. He could be a great PF.
Eddie Sefko: Actually, the club believes Pavel Podkolzin is the one with the big future. He's bigger and has the softest touch you can imagine on 15-foot jumpers. Mbenga is a world-class athlete but he has not spent enough time playing yet to grasp the NBA game. He will be a victim if the NBA imposes a lockout. He needs a full summer of working hard in Avery's system. But I think Podkolzin has a chance to be a backup player in the coming season, again, if he gets the chance to work this summer. 

Michael Burton: Should the Mavs continue to look for a big man, and do you think they should some ow package off Michael Finley , Bradley/Damp?
Eddie Sefko: If they send Finley or Dampier on their way, you can be sure that they will have to take back some riff-raff off another team's roster. There's just too much money invested in Finley, even though it's only three more years no (at $51 mil). I do think they will need another big man, but the one they could have used, Nazr Mohammed, was shipped to San Antonio and seems to have found a home there. Again, Steven Hunter would be a possibility, but he's going to command plenty of dough, too. 

Glen from Canada: Can they move Bradley? Can Mbenga be any good? Will Daniels get his chance to shine like JoHo?
Eddie Sefko: Well, as stated earlier, anybody can be traded. But the odds of sending Bradley are small, at best. He's not going to give you much consistency on the court, but the Mavericks hope they can get an occasional burst out of him that might help them win a few games. As for Mbenga, he hypnotizes with his athleticism, but he simply hasn't learned how to play yet. The clock is ticking on him. In Daniels' case, if he's healthy, I think next season will be a breakout for him. He should be starting alongside Howard and, eventually, Devin Harris...in my book, anyway. 

EG: You talk to Nellie since the playoffs ended? I'd love to know what he thought of the Mavs' playoff effort.
Eddie Sefko: Had lunch with the Godfather just the other day. He thought the Mavericks did about what they should have done in the playoffs, although he did make a suggestion to the Mavericks on how to play Steve Nash, a tactic that the Spurs used considerably in the conference finals. Nelson's involvement in the team is going to be lessened as time goes on. He is not involved in major decision making anymore. 

dahveed: if they tried to get rid of damp, that means they have other guys in mind. who do you think can fill the 5 spot?
Eddie Sefko: Well, one of the guys they would have traded for is a smaller, but more athletic center. Still, the trend around the league is to get smaller and quicker at center, since there's only one Shaq and one Yao Ming. The Mavericks don't necessarily need a heavy lifter at center. They simply need somebody who can get a tough rebound and not gripe when he doesn't get plays called for him. 

EG: I'm not saying the Mavs are better than PHX, but I think they matched up with SA way better than the Suns. What say you?
Eddie Sefko: I say that if Joe Johnson had been healthy the whole series, the Suns and Spurs might still be playing. Still think the Spurs would win. But Phoenix didn't win 62 games by accident. The Mavericks would not have given the Spurs a serious series. They might have won a game, but no more. Remember, Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili annihilated Steve Nash and Co. They would have done the same, if not worse, to the Mavericks' backcourt.

Click to expand...

 *


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

damn... now i wont be able to stop trying to figure out who they were gonna trade with :curse: 

any ideas??


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

shyFX325 said:


> damn... now i wont be able to stop trying to figure out who they were gonna trade with :curse:
> 
> any ideas??


Phoenix...Steve Nash.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

quietly shopped huh? wow. i wonder for whom and yes his value has now dropped after his performance in these playoffs.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Eric Dampier, KVH, TAW

for

Brian Cardinal, Jake Tsakalidis, Jason Williams, Bonzi Wells


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Clearly Sefko is a Dampier hater. However I would have loved to hear who the Mavs were trying to get for Damp at the trade deadline. I doubt that they were seriously looking to move Dampier at the trade deadline. The Mavs are not the kind of team that will not talk to other teams if they want to talk. So they may have been willing to talk but unless they were going to get something fantastic I don't think they would have done it.

Tyson Chandler is the one that I would target 1st if I were the Mavs. I think that guy is one of the best defenders around. His is very athletic and when they ran him at Dirk this year he could stay with him fine. Nothing wrong with Dalembert or Steven Hunter but I like Chandler the most of those three. I believe that we would have to give up something pretty good to get one of them. Since we have a glut at the 2/3 I could see the Mavs looking to move either Daniels or Stackhouse. I think we can all forget about them moving Finley. He is untradeable with his contract. I would not trade Howard period.

I would not be against moving Van Horn but if got one of those Centers for him but we would have to take a bad 7-8 mil contract along with the Center to make it work. The other team may be willing to do a sign and trade if they can package say Chandler along with a bad multiyear contract for Van Horn.

However after looking at Chicago's salaries there is no way to make that work with Van Horn. Stackhouse for Chandler would barely work. 

So lets look at the 76ers. There are two ways I could see this happen:

Dalembert and Aaron Mckie for Stackhouse. That might work for the 76ers as they could get rid of Aaron Mckie and get a good player in Stack.

The other possibility could be Dalembert and Jamal Mashburn for Van Horn. Now of course the Mavs take on unusable Mashburn and his terrible contract in order to get Dalembert. Is that worth it?

I see no possibility of working out a sign and trade with Phoenix. They have no bad long term contracts to unload.

There is no way to just sign one of these centers as the Mavs are over the salary cap. It would take a sign and trade to make it work because I think all those guys will get over the Mid-Level exception.

As I have stated in another thread I could see the Mavs doing a sign and trade with Memphis by taking Jason Williams and Swift for Van Horn.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

mavsman said:


> As I have stated in another thread I could see the Mavs doing a sign and trade with Memphis by taking Jason Williams and Swift for Van Horn.


 I really like this trade and I do not understand what is so wrong with J Will...he had a good playoffs. So what if we had 3 PGs? We could play them at different times and sometimes two at once. If not, package one of them with a SG/SF for a big man. Back to Jwill, yes, he has a bad contract, but so does KVH. Williams and Swift are both better than Van Horn and yet I still could see the Grizz accepting the deal b/c of cap relief. I would pull the trigger on tis trade in a second if I were the MAvs. And will someone explain to me why Williams is so disliked on this board?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

DiRTy DiRK said:


> I really like this trade and I do not understand what is so wrong with J Will...he had a good playoffs. So what if we had 3 PGs? We could play them at different times and sometimes two at once. If not, package one of them with a SG/SF for a big man. Back to Jwill, yes, he has a bad contract, but so does KVH. Williams and Swift are both better than Van Horn and yet I still could see the Grizz accepting the deal b/c of cap relief. I would pull the trigger on tis trade in a second if I were the MAvs. And will someone explain to me why Williams is so disliked on this board?


I like Jason, but it isn't a good business move for us to have 3 PGs who all have cases for starting, one who we don't want to trade cause he's a 5th pick, one who's probably at his lowest value ever, and one who carried us at stretches in the playoffs. Who are we going to trade? 

Also, I think Swift is being overrated. He gets blocks, he's athletic, but he's not all that good of a defender or scorer. He's the kind of guy who can't really create his own shot, and on a team full of guys who can do exactly that, without a true point guard (yet) who can raise Swift to his highest level, I just don't like the deal. I'm OK with moving Keith, but not in this deal.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> Eric Dampier, KVH, TAW
> 
> for
> 
> Brian Cardinal, Jake Tsakalidis, Jason Williams, Bonzi Wells


Denied


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> I like Jason, but it isn't a good business move for us to have 3 PGs who all have cases for starting, one who we don't want to trade cause he's a 5th pick, one who's probably at his lowest value ever, and one who carried us at stretches in the playoffs. Who are we going to trade?
> 
> Also, I think Swift is being overrated. He gets blocks, he's athletic, but he's not all that good of a defender or scorer. He's the kind of guy who can't really create his own shot, and on a team full of guys who can do exactly that, without a true point guard (yet) who can raise Swift to his highest level, I just don't like the deal. I'm OK with moving Keith, but not in this deal.


 SAR Damnit SAR!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mavsman said:


> I would have loved to hear who the Mavs were trying to get for Damp at the trade deadline.


It was a long time ago, but wasn't Damp more attractive in the 1st half of the season? :raised_ey 



mavsman said:


> I think we can all forget about them moving Finley. He is untradeable with his contract. I would not trade Howard period.


Sad, but true. :sigh: 



mavsman said:


> The other possibility could be Dalembert and Jamal Mashburn for Van Horn. Now of course the Mavs take on unusable Mashburn and his terrible contract in order to get Dalembert. Is that worth it?


Wouldn't insurance pick up like 80% of his contract?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I wish I knew who the Mavs would have got in that deal they had. It couldve been a good deal because Damp wasnt playing that bad in the 1st half of the season.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> Eric Dampier, KVH, TAW
> 
> for
> 
> Brian Cardinal, Jake Tsakalidis, Jason Williams, Bonzi Wells


take out cardianl and jake and put in swift and the 19th pic k and you have a deal


----------

